# UVB mercury vapor bulb?



## Diesel (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting the more expensive mercury vapor bulbs for my future tegu and my bearded dragon instead of the tubes. I was curious to see if the cost is worth it? How long do they last? Does the UVB still run out in about 6 months or does it stay till the bulb is dead? Also, would it be okay to only have that in my tegu enclosure or should i have a tube at the cold side of the tank? Thanks everyone  i tried looking it up but didn't get much and i have seen that a lot of people on here suggest getting such bulbs.


----------



## got10 (Feb 25, 2012)

The uv runs out in about 6-8 mos. i have had some bulbs run out of uv at a yr and a half but still continue to produce light. Invest in a meter for uv


----------



## teguboy77 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah i bought a solarmeter best 180 dollars i've spent,cause whatever bulb you buy,fluorescent uvb bulb,or a mercury vapor bulb cause you never know how long the uvb bulb will last,and you pay good money for both bulbs.But it helps you save money and give your reptile the best care.


----------



## tommyboy (Feb 25, 2012)

Where did you purchase a solarmeter?


----------



## got10 (Feb 25, 2012)

i picked mine up at a reptile show a few years ago


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 25, 2012)

I keep my MVB for 12 months. But I don't have a solarmeter. Got10 is right on with that advice. I really want to get one. But for me, I replace the bulbs each spring and they are off for a couple of months each year. I have to be careful when using MVB with beardies because if they glass dance or climb upon things to bask, they shorten the distance and can have eye issues.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks everyone  i am thinking i might get one for my tegu but leave the tube for my bearded dragon since it might keep him a little too warm i think.


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 26, 2012)

my beardie bask's at 130 and loves it now he has a pretty large cage so he goes from warmest spot to next warmest to cool lol but the one he prefers is kinda high but he's big fat and healthy lol


----------



## teguboy77 (Feb 26, 2012)

I got mine from amazon.com,and hands down its worth it,you know what your uvb bulb is putting out uvb wise and not have to guess.


----------

